# Montgomery ward sig. 2000 42 deck wont stop scalping



## Errigo1958 (Jun 14, 2014)

Won't stop scalping when turning.deck is level,blades and spindles are fine as is tire pressure.please help.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Errigo1958 said:


> Won't stop scalping when turning.deck is level,blades and spindles are fine as is tire pressure.please help.


Is this an MTD product that has a single lever to adjust cutting height and engage the blades simultaneously ?


----------



## Errigo1958 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Mg ward*

It does have height and engage together.any ideas?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Errigo1958 said:


> It does have height and engage together.any ideas?


If you purchased this tractor pre-owned I'm suspecting someone at some time possibly installed the deck incorrectly. 

Maybe someone has the manual but I can't help you with that. In fact, I had a neighbor's in my shop to repair the variable speed, removed the deck to do that and never wanna see another MTD product.


----------

